# ORA's NEW RELEASES



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

So, I bought the Frogskin acro and the Blue Iris acro today and personally I believe they are both really nice pieces.Today though as I was reading about these pieces I seen where people are disapointed to see another blue tipped acro from ORA.Then I got to thinking,they do have alot of blue tipped corals.Admitidly some do look alike but they all have there own characteristics.Personally I think ORA has some of the nicest frags you can get,I am sure some will argue that but hey it is just my opinion.Anyway here are a few pics of there newest beauties.





And here is where they live.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome frags, congrats Rob. Grow them big so we can trade  
I bet they look 100x better in real life, too.. but the pics are good, gives a good idea of the fluorescent colors. Your awesome collection keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Tanked (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Jarred,
They do look 100% better in real life.The pics are kinda bad but hey for a cellphone,not bad.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Check out the thread in the TCRC forum here Rob, we're herding the cats for the next club meet on the 17th, lol.. hope you can make it. Tell your friends to come too.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice frags, one day I will join the fraggers but today dont look good and neither does the next 5 years lol.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Outstanding, thanks for sharing *


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats some nice frags..


----------

